# X refreshes based on mouse movement?



## paean (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm posting this in X.Org instead of window managers because my issue has happened in different wm's.

While in X, I can type away in any program, but about 50% of the time the actual text being typed doesn't show up on the screen until I move my mouse. I can even run a browser, type a search and press enter, but the browser won't refresh until I move the mouse. 

I originally had this problem running FBSD 8.0rc3 and continue to after updating to stable.

I've reinstalled xf86-input-keyboard and -mouse, but the situation has not improved. 

Thoughts?

X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RC3 i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD fbox.xxx.xx 8.0-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-PRERELEASE #0: Wed Nov 25 14:35:06 EST 2009     :/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 17 November 2009  03:34:48PM


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

Can you post your xorg.conf?

NB 8.0-PRERELEASE != 8.0-STABLE


----------



## paean (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's the relevant info from /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"
(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7
(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11
(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) Mouse0: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Mouse0: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
```


----------



## paean (Dec 21, 2009)

xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option          "DontZap" "off"
        Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "HP"
        ModelName    "L1950g"
        HorizSync    24-83
        VertRefresh  50-77
        Option       "DPMS"
        DisplaySize    338    270    # 1280x1024 96dpi
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Oh, you're right, I didn't finish the upgrade. Working on it now.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

How up to date is your Xorg install?


----------



## paean (Dec 21, 2009)

X.Org X Server 1.6.1


----------



## mickey (Dec 21, 2009)

Either remove the _InputDevice_ sections for your mouse/keyboard from your xorg.conf and have them auto-configured through HAL, or add these to the _ServerFlags_ section, to disable HAL auto-config:


```
Option  "AutoAddDevices"        "False"
        Option  "AutoEnableDevices"     "False"
```


----------



## paean (Dec 21, 2009)

I added the ServerFlags section and your recommended configurations and they seem to be working quite nicely. Thanks!


----------



## paean (Dec 21, 2009)

How to I change this thread to "Solved"?

Also, while unrelated....

FreeBSD fbox.xxx.xx 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Mon Dec 21 11:27:52 EST 2009     :/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

paean said:
			
		

> How to I change this thread to "Solved"?


Edit the first post of this thread.


----------



## malexe (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you have moused enable ? I have this issue with X everytime moused is running for the consoles.


----------



## mickey (Dec 22, 2009)

malexe said:
			
		

> Do you have moused enable ? I have this issue with X everytime moused is running for the consoles.



Then check your xorg.conf, whether you have _InputDevice_ sections for your mouse/keyboard in it.

The problem as I see it is that xorg configures the same mouse twice. Once through the InputDevice section in the xorg.conf file, and again when HAL tells it that there is a mouse detected.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 28, 2010)

mickey said:
			
		

> Either remove the _InputDevice_ sections for your mouse/keyboard from your xorg.conf and have them auto-configured through HAL, or add these to the _ServerFlags_ section, to disable HAL auto-config:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Even though this is an ancient, relatively, thread, I just wanted to say thanks, again, as this just saved me after an update.


----------



## AstraSerg (May 6, 2011)

It works for me too. Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2011)

AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input


----------

